# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metroliikenteen katkos syksyllä 2012

## Joonas Pio

SRS:n Raitio.org:n uutissivustolta löytyy mielenkiintoista tietoa:




> Ehkä loka-marraskuun metrokatkon aikana nähdään sitten metroa korvaavaa raitioliikennettä Salmisaaresta Ruoholahti (M):n, Kampintorin, Rautatieaseman, Kaisaniemen, Hakaniemen ja Sörnäinen (M):n kautta Vallilaan?


Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa tästä?  :Eek:

----------


## juhanahi

> Onko kenelläkään tarkempaa tietoa tästä?


Jaa liikennekatkosta vai korvaavasta liikenteestä? Syksyisen katkoksen syynä on uusien asetinlaitteiden käyttöönotto. Tuolloin siis nykyiset Hakaniemen, Herttoniemen, Kontulan ja Vuosaaren Siemens-releasetinlaitteet jäävät pois käytöstä ja uudet Siemensin tietokoneasetinlaitteet kuin myös käytönohjausjärestelmä ja uudet laiturinäytöt saadaan toimintaan. Homma kuuluu automaattimetroprojektiin, mutta tämä on siis se osa hankkeesta, joka oli syytä tehdä ihan jo manuaaliliikenteen tarpeisiin. Uusi kulunvalvonta (ATC) ja junien automaattiohjaus (ATO) ovat sitten vielä erikseen.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jaa liikennekatkosta vai korvaavasta liikenteestä?


No, katkoksen syyn kerroitkin jo, joten kysyn, että tiedätkö miten, milloin ja missä metroliikennettä korvataan?

----------


## juhanahi

> tiedätkö miten, milloin ja missä metroliikennettä korvataan?


Ei ole omiin korviini kantautunut vielä mitään tietoa toteutuksesta. Kyseessä lienee työn luonteen vuoksi ihan totaalikatkos metroliikenteessä. Pari vuotta sittenhän oli lauantai-illasta sunnuntaihin aamupäivään kestänyt katkos, jolloin oli korvaava bussiliikenne. Voisin veikata, että peruskuvio on nyt aika lailla sama.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> SRS:n Raitio.org:n uutissivustolta löytyy mielenkiintoista tietoa:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Alunperin kirjoittanut raitio.org
> 
> Ehkä loka-marraskuun metrokatkon aikana nähdään  sitten metroa korvaavaa raitioliikennettä Salmisaaresta Ruoholahti  (M):n, Kampintorin, Rautatieaseman, Kaisaniemen, Hakaniemen ja Sörnäinen  (M):n kautta Vallilaan?


Aijai, jos Harjutorilla olisi vielä kääntömahdollisuus! Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä raideliikennettä korvaavaa raideliikennettä. Helsingissä tietenkin pelkästään omien kaistojen puute, lukuisat liikennevalot ja lyhyet pysäkit sekä vaunut olisi hienoisena haittana. Mutta jos jotenkin ihmeellisesti näihin asioihin vähän paneuduttaisiin ja niille jotain haluttaisiin tehdä, niin olisin mielelläni katsomassa, kuinka homma onnistuisi.

----------


## risukasa

> Aijai, jos Harjutorilla olisi vielä kääntömahdollisuus!


Paremminhan palvellaan ajamalla Sörnäisten pysäkin kautta. Nykyään riittää kuljettajiakin paremmin, niin kääntö Paavalin kirkolla ei ole samanlainen ongelma kuin ennen.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Paremminhan palvellaan ajamalla Sörnäisten pysäkin kautta. Nykyään riittää kuljettajiakin paremmin, niin kääntö Paavalin kirkolla ei ole samanlainen ongelma kuin ennen.


Vaunuillehan (Varioille) se taitaa olla vielä pienoinen ongelma. Sörnäisten pysäkki toki olisi luonteva, koska metron sisäänkäynti sijaitsee ihan parin askeleen päässä. Vaan kyllähän Hesarilla Vaasanaukion kohdalla on ennemminkin tilapäispysäkki ollut.

----------


## kuukanko

Hankintailmoitus, erityisalat:
Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymä : Metroa korvaavan bussiliikenteen hankinta 1.-2.12.2012

----------


## zige94

> Hankintailmoitus, erityisalat:
> Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymä : Metroa korvaavan bussiliikenteen hankinta 1.-2.12.2012


Vähän myöhemmäksi näköjään siirtynyt "alkuperäisistä" suunnitelmista, mutta kuitenkin tulossa. Tuon katkoksenha aikana asennetaan ymmärtääkseni mm. ne laitteet joilla saadaan uudet laiturinäytöt toimimaan.

----------


## Albert

> Olisi mielenkiintoista nähdä raideliikennettä korvaavaa raideliikennettä.


SRS-uutiset 19.10, linja 6M.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Hankintailmoitus, erityisalat:
> Helsingin seudun liikenne -kuntayhtymä : Metroa korvaavan bussiliikenteen hankinta 1.-2.12.2012


Kohteiden linjat ja automäärät:
 Kohde A: 99 Rautatientori-Itäkeskus (la 6, su 6) Kohde B: 99M Rautatientori-Mellunmäki (la 16, su 15) Kohde C: 99V Rautatientori-Vuosaari (la 16, su 16) Kohde D: Linjojen 99, 99M ja 99V vara-autot (la 3, su 3), jotka liikennöivät yhtä linjaa, kahta linjaa tai kaikkia linjoja. Vara-autot ajavat lauantaina klo 10-18.30 ja sunnuntaina klo 11-18.30.
Kaikkien tarjottavien bussien tulee olla C-tyyppiä, eli telejä.

Kohteen D tarjouspyynnössä kuljettajilta edellytetään seuraavaa:

Vara-autojen kuljettajat ajavat HSL:n liikennetarkastajien määrittämiä reittejä linjoilla H99M, H99V ja H99, tai niiden osia. Koska varaautoja ajetaan tarvittaessa, tulee kuljettajien pystyä myös itsenäiseen päätöksentekoon tarvittavasta liikenteestä perustuen hänen omaan arvioonsa liikennetilanteesta. Sopiva tausta kuljettajalle on esimerkiksi työnjohtajakoulutus tai perehdyttäjä.

Jos vara-autojen liikennettä ei hetkellisesti tarvita, tulee kuljettajien pystyä osallistumaan liikenteenohjaukseen terminaaleissa. Tätä tarkoitusta vasten tulee kuljettajalla olla keltaiset turvaliivit. Lisäksi kuljettajilla tulee olla matkapuhelimet, joilla saa yhteyden HSL:n liikennetarkastajiin, häiriöpäivystykseen ja liikenneinfoon.

----------


## Albert

> SRS-uutiset 19.10, linja 6M.


Ei taidakaan tulla 6M, mutta ehkä jotain muuta...

----------


## ultrix

> Ei taidakaan tulla 6M, mutta ehkä jotain muuta...


Pelkkä M, määräasemateksteillä Ruoholahti (M) ja Sörnäinen (M)?

----------


## Albert

> Pelkkä M, määräasemateksteillä Ruoholahti (M) ja Sörnäinen (M)?


Tuota ei tällä hetkellä tosiaan taida tietää edes HKL-RL.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Pelkkä M, määräasemateksteillä Ruoholahti (M) ja Sörnäinen (M)?


Ja oranssit teipit... Ihan kokeilun vuoksi :P

----------


## Safka

> Ja oranssit teipit... Ihan kokeilun vuoksi :P


Ei kun 70-luvun nivelien retroentisöinti äkkiä käyntiin ja ne vaan linjalle!

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Ei kun 70-luvun nivelien retroentisöinti äkkiä käyntiin ja ne vaan linjalle!


Niin, ensimmäisen Nr1:n käyttöönotosta tulee tulevana vuonna sopivasti pyöreitä vuosia täyteen. Retroteippaus voisi siis muutenkin olla paikallaan, sillä niin mullistavaa asiaa kun ei ehkä ole Helsingin raitioteillä toista nähtykään... vielä.

----------


## Max

Kuulunee tänne myös SRS-uutisista bongaamani tieto, että metron suljettuna ollessa joulukuun 1. viikonloppuna Helsinkiin ilmestyy raitiolinja 11 reitille Salmisaari - Vallila Kampin, Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten kautta.

----------


## Kaid

HSL:llä osattu ottaa oppia edelliskesäisen viitosen onnistumisesta? Jos 11 toteutuu, niin onhan se harrastajille mahtava tilaisuus päästää kuvaamaan Helsingin tähän asti harvinaisinta raitiolinjaa...

----------


## Albert

> HSL:llä osattu ottaa oppia edelliskesäisen viitosen onnistumisesta? Jos 11 toteutuu, niin onhan se harrastajille mahtava tilaisuus päästää kuvaamaan Helsingin tähän asti harvinaisinta raitiolinjaa...


Niinpä, 11 on harvinainen ja todella huonosti dokumentoitu linja. Toki vuoden 1944 talven jälkeen oli tärkeämpiäkin asioita.




> Vaunujen käyttökortiston mukaan linjalla oli kaksi vaunua joka päivä 1.4. - 15.6., jonka jälkeen ei liikennettä.
>  Johtokunnan kertomus vuodelta 1944 kertoo, että linjaa liikennöitiin 1.4. - 22.6. välisenä aikana 66 päivänä.
> Edellä mainitussa kertomuksessa todetaan lisäksi, että liikenne linjalla 11 olisi loppunut jo huhtikuun lopussa vaunupulan vuoksi


.

----------


## zige94

99, 99M ja 99V linjojen liikennöitsijät päätetään ilmeisesti 13.11. HSL:n hallituksen kokouksessa. Itse veikkaan Nobinaa ja Pohjolaa liikennöimään, ehkä myös HelB? Veoliasta vähän epäilen osallistuuko ollenkaan.

----------


## Max

Tietääkö muuten joku, millaisella vuorovälillä tuota raitiovaunua 11 aiotaan ajaa?

----------


## 339-DF

> Tietääkö muuten joku, millaisella vuorovälillä tuota raitiovaunua 11 aiotaan ajaa?


Siellä pyörii la 6 vaunua ja su 5 vaunua. Ajoaika per sivu lienee luokkaa 2527 minuuttia, joten 60 min kierrosaika istuisi aika nappiin. Taitaa siis olla la 10 min ja su 12 min. 

Voi kun toivon, että HSL:n viestintä heittäisi ne vessanseinät hetkeksi jonnekin vessan peränurkkaan ja keskittyisi nyt tiedottamaan kunnolla tästä poikkeusliikenteestä. Että olisi määränpäätekstit vaunuissa kunnossa, pysäkeillä kunnon plakaatit selkeine karttoineen ja vaunussa vähintäänkin pysäkkiluettelot isoina julisteina esillä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Siellä pyörii la 6 vaunua ja su 5 vaunua. Ajoaika per sivu lienee luokkaa 2527 minuuttia, joten 60 min kierrosaika istuisi aika nappiin. Taitaa siis olla la 10 min ja su 12 min.


Vuoroväli on lauantaina 10 min ja sunnuntaina 12 min, mutta ajoajaksi Reittiopas antaa suunnalle Salmisaari-Paavalin kirkko 21 min ja vastakkaiselle suunnalle 22 min.

----------


## 339-DF

> Vuoroväli on lauantaina 10 min ja sunnuntaina 12 min, mutta ajoajaksi Reittiopas antaa suunnalle Salmisaari-Paavalin kirkko 21 min ja vastakkaiselle suunnalle 22 min.


Oikein hyvä, että ajoajat on puristettu lyhyiksi. Tuon pitäisi olla periaate muutenkin: lyhyet ajoajat, reipasta liikennettä ja erikoistilanteita varten riittävästi tasausaikaa päättärillä.

----------


## kuukanko

HSL:n toimitusjohtaja on päättänyt tilata korvaavan bussiliikenteen kohteiden A ja B liikenteen Helsingin Bussiliikenteeltä ja kohteiden C ja D Pohjolan Kaupunkiliikenteeltä.

----------


## ultrix

> HSL:llä osattu ottaa oppia edelliskesäisen viitosen onnistumisesta? Jos 11 toteutuu, niin onhan se harrastajille mahtava tilaisuus päästää kuvaamaan Helsingin tähän asti harvinaisinta raitiolinjaa...


"Ai mitä, eiks tällä pääsekkään Korkeasaareen?"

----------


## MrArakawa

> Vuoroväli on lauantaina 10 min ja sunnuntaina 12 min, mutta ajoajaksi Reittiopas antaa suunnalle Salmisaari-Paavalin kirkko 21 min ja vastakkaiselle suunnalle 22 min.


Todelliset aikataulun mukaiset ajoajat päiväsaikaan ovat SLS-PVK 27 min ja PVK-SLS 26 min. Päätepysäkkiajat ovat lauantaisin Paavalin kirkolla 2 min ja Salmisaaressa 5 min, sunnuntaisin toisin päin. 

Määränpäätekstiksi linjalle 11 sopisi minun mielestäni hyvin "korvaa metroa". Vallilan ja Salmisaaren tapaiset määränpäätekstit saanee ainakin linjan päissä matkustajat luulemaan vaunun kulkevan kasin reittiä.

----------


## Tuomas

13.11. näin, että pysäkeille oli ilmestynyt 99:ien linjapäreitä, joissa on oranssi taustaväri ja musta teksti. Ihan hyvä idea, nyt erottuu jo pitemmältä, että jokin erikoislinja pysähtyy tässä. Toisaalta kontrasti oranssin ja mustan välillä on melko heikko, varsinkin pimeässä, eli pitää mennä aika lähelle tihrustamaan, jotta erottuu, että mikä erikoislinja.

----------


## zige94

> 13.11. näin, että pysäkeille oli ilmestynyt 99:ien linjapäreitä, joissa on oranssi taustaväri ja musta teksti. Ihan hyvä idea, nyt erottuu jo pitemmältä, että jokin erikoislinja pysähtyy tässä. Toisaalta kontrasti oranssin ja mustan välillä on melko heikko, varsinkin pimeässä, eli pitää mennä aika lähelle tihrustamaan, jotta erottuu, että mikä erikoislinja.


Samanlaiset kilvet ollut edellisinäkin kerroilla, jos siis näitä tarkoitat. Erottuu kyllä hyvin. Kesällä oli Rautatientorilla näinkin hienot viritelmät. Ja matkustajia otettiin vähän mistä sattuu kyytiin... Ehkä vähän liian aikaisin alettu asentamaan, toisaalta jos myöhemmin niitä iskettäisiin niin HSL ei ehtisi niitä ajoissa laittaa...  :Wink:

----------


## Samppa

> Ehkä vähän liian aikaisin alettu asentamaan, toisaalta jos myöhemmin niitä iskettäisiin niin HSL ei ehtisi niitä ajoissa laittaa...


No ei HSL niitä laita.

----------


## zige94

> No ei HSL niitä laita.


Mulle on ihan sama kuka ne laittaa. HSL:ltö se määräys kuitenkin tulee, vai ominko päin joku niitä käy sinne laittelee?

----------


## Pera

> Samanlaiset kilvet ollut edellisinäkin kerroilla, jos siis näitä tarkoitat.


Ei ole samanlaiset vaan tällaiset:

----------


## zige94

Tuohan on parempi kilpi, ja tuo metro-logokin tuossa on pelkkää plussaa! Osa noista linjoista taitaa taas lähtee poikkeuslaitureilta? Siis osa "normi"linjoista.

----------


## Tuomas

Onko tuo oranssin sävy hieman tummempi tämänkertaisissa liuskoissa, vai johtuuko ero vain valaistusolosuhteista?

Joka tapauksessa se oranssi väri kiinnitti mun huomion, mikä kuvastaa hyvin sitä,  ettei kesällä tilausajoa ajaessa paljonkaan tule pysäkeille katselleeksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

HSL:n sivuilta löytyy informaatiota metrokatkoksen aikana voimassa olevista poikkeusjärjestelyistä:

Metroliikenne on poikki 1.-2.12.

Sivuilta löytyy linjojen 11, 99, 99M ja 99V aikataulut, reittikartat ja pysäkkiluettelot, sekä kartat jokaisen metroaseman ympäristöstä, missä näytetetään korvaavien yhteyksien lähtöpaikat.

Kaavio korvaavista linjoista

----------


## ultrix

> Ei ole samanlaiset vaan tällaiset:


Menee off-topicciin ja mode tarvittaessa siirtäköön, mutta jännä yksityiskohta toi 643N:n päre vs. 635 ja 632, jotka menevät pelkästään Hyrylään, ej till Skavaböle. Tosin mahtaa olla HKL-höyryveturifontilla osuutta asiaan kontra YTV-Helvetica

----------


## Palomaa

> Ei ole samanlaiset vaan tällaiset:


Itäkeskuksessa myös tuommoiset kahdessakin paikkaa.

----------


## zige94

> Itäkeskuksessa myös tuommoiset kahdessakin paikkaa.


Ja laiturilla 2 (519/520:n pysäkki) pitäisi olla 99M:n kyltit.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Menee off-topicciin ja mode tarvittaessa siirtäköön, mutta jännä yksityiskohta toi 643N:n päre vs. 635 ja 632, jotka menevät pelkästään Hyrylään, ej till Skavaböle. Tosin mahtaa olla HKL-höyryveturifontilla osuutta asiaan kontra YTV-Helvetica


Ei kun HKL nimenomaan käyttää/käytti Helveticaa (tosin voi olla myös Univers), mutta siirtymä vain on ollut aika hidasta. Noita on päreisiin tullut vasta, kun niitä on pitänyt muutenkin vaihtaa.

----------


## Markku K

Facebookissa juuri nyt http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?s...1339585&type=1

----------

